# 40 Gallon Lighting for Low-Medium Light Plants



## orisuechris (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi all! The light fixture on my new 40 gallon tank came with one 20 watt aqua-glo light bulb in it. It looks like the fixture can only hold 24" bulbs. I dont think this is enough light for a 40 gallon planted tank. The plant packages I have ordered contain one crypt usteriana (about 10 inches), a few crypt walkerii, a few crypt becketii, some dwarf sag, red root floaters, stargrass,Bolbitis Heudelotti, NL Java Fern, Blyxa Aubertii, Peacock Moss, Blyxa Japonica. So i'm wondering what I need to keep these plants looking amazing. Is there a bulb 24 inches long that has enough wattage to do this for me?THANKS!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Reading the "stickys" at the beginning of the sub-forums are a great way to learn the basics. You are correct 0.5 watt per gallon is OK for viewing fish but will not grow plants.

You probably have a T12 fixture that has a ballast that is powerful enough to power a 20 watt bulb. The bad news, the fixture (or at least the guts) will have to be replaced. Two common sized for 40 gallon aquariums are 36" long and 48" long.

If you are somewhat handy, you may be able to retrofit your existing fixture with new "guts". AH Supply makes Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits that may be able fit your current light. Give Kim (guy) a call, let him know the manufacturer and model of your light, and he can tell you if it can be retrofitted or not.

Of course, the other choice is buying a new or used light. Unfortunately not all local fish stores (LFS) have light fixtures for planted tanks. Fixtures for Saltwater aquariums may have enough power but the bulbs are typically not what we need for freshwater planted aquariums and replacing the bulbs cost $$$. There are several online sources as well, but you have a very limited amount of time before the plants you purchased will start to suffer.


----------



## orisuechris (Aug 14, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Reading the "stickys" at the beginning of the sub-forums are a great way to learn the basics. You are correct 0.5 watt per gallon is OK for viewing fish but will not grow plants.
> 
> ...


ray: Oh no I better get a new fixture ASAP then! How does this one look?http://cgi.ebay.com/30-Aquarium-Lig...Bulbs-New-/290463250581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Chris,

That is a 30" fixture, isn't that a little short for your aquarium?


----------



## orisuechris (Aug 14, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> That is a 30" fixture, isn't that a little short for your aquarium?


Hmmm I don't think so. The top of my tank measures 30inches and a quarter (because of the black lip) Thanks for the help btw .


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Maybe you have an 37 gallon? Here is a listing of common size glass aquarums.


----------



## orisuechris (Aug 14, 2010)

I think I have a 29 gallon. I just measured it and it has the same measurements as a standard 29 gallon :/. When I bought it they told me it was a 40g. Thats lame lol no wonder you thought that fixture was a little small for my tank.Well at least I know that fixture would work fine now .


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

That is a nice light system but I think the lights are not really good for planted aquariums since there is an actinic blue light. These lights are for saltwater aquariums and not planted tanks. 

Maybe you can contact the seller/mfg. and see if they can switch out the actinic and 12000K lights for some full spectrum lights in the 5500-8500K lights which would be much better for planted tanks.


----------



## orisuechris (Aug 14, 2010)

I just bought a fixture from fish need it, its the 4 bulb 24" fixture. It seems pretty nice i'll let you guys know how it does.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Chris,

What bulbs are in that fixture?


----------



## orisuechris (Aug 14, 2010)

I chose 2 6500K bulbs 1 10000Kbulb and 1 pink bulb. I think its a good combo ,what do you think? Its a 4X24 watt fixture.


----------



## dustinsfishtanks (Sep 8, 2010)

That light sounds perfect to me. I run 6500k MH on my 125 and love them. You are going to need some power with those plants though. Looks like a good choice to me thought...

Here's a link to my DIY canopy that i made entirely from Home Depot. Its on my 220 now and doing great...

http://www.fishtanktv.com/lighting/fluorecent-lighting-overview/

Ask away or post a pic of yours!


----------

